# Garmin problems



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Garmin 160 that has developed a problem that is slowly getting worse.
It will intermittently lose track of the bottom and the depth digits just flash.
It seems worse in water deeper than 30 ft.Sometimes I can turn the unit off and back on and it corrects the problem.
The transducer is mounted on the trolling motor and this problem happens even when sitting still and all other electronics turned off.
Range is set to auto
I have heard of others correcting similar issues with a software update,but the cable to link with pc costs $75.
Any suggestions or similar experiences???


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I had that same issue on a lowrance 520c once. Ended up transducer went bad, think water was getting inside it. Start of day worked good, got worse longer in water. Installed shoot thru hull transduce never had problem again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I am having a very similar problem with my lowrance 510c.... but mine is more losing the bottom when in shallower water.. i tried switching with shortdrifts spare transducer and it didnt help(maybe it is bad also?). i will try taking the transducer off my erie boat. and if that doesnt work then i will have to send the unit to lowrance.... let me know if you find out what is wrong with yours..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I ordered a new transducer.Should be here in a few days.I will post my results.
Chippewa...have you tried adjusting your gain settings?
Another thing you could try...most good finders have the ability to reset the specs to factory default settings.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Lewis... thanxs for the reply...i did a soft reset and a hard reset of the unit which resets it back to factory settings.... i dont remember if i tried adjusting the gain... but i tried darn near everything i could adjust... i will try the gain adjustment when i get the boat in..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bought the new transducer.Will report when I launch the boat again.


----------

